# Employee Taking a Month off - How would you respond to this?



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

So 1 of my employees told me today that he needs a month off because he will be assisting a family member on a house recently purchased. He came to ask me for time off and if his job would still be here when he's finish with his project.

Hes has been full time with me for about 7-8 years now. We do have our slows times where i cannot offer a full weeks worth of work. My cousin also has a construction company where i usually send him over when i dont have work. So basically, he gets full time.

Hes a good worker, not fast, but gets the job done, and knows multiple trades. 


How would you handle this situation?

- My response was, your free to do what you want, but i cannot guarantee your spot if and when you return.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Good helps hard to find. Eight years without issues? give him the time off. Some people take family pretty serious.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you offer vacation time?? Has he used all of it??? 

If he is putting you in a bad position then I would say if you take it I will have to replace you. If your really not losing anything I would say good people are hard to find and being that you have had him for years I'm guessing he's good


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I agree with that. Ask him if he will be recommending a temp replacement.

If he's been good to you for that long, do you want to chance loosing him?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

No vacation time, but he's been compensated in other ways throughout the years. I dont think its about family, its more so the money. I pay well, but im pretty sure he'll make more over there since no contractor involved. Just him, the homeowner, and any other day laborers they hire.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Depends on how quick it was going to happen... I am all for treating employees right and being flexible, but a month off without warning? What do you do now? If you need the help for existing work, it's going to most likely cost you MORE money getting someone else up to speed and more aggravation in the short term. You may luck out and find someone good, but then that goes a long way to solve your good employee need.

I'd let him do it, but I wouldn't be happy about it... Don't guarantee him anything, but let him know it is because of his years of service that you are providing this one-time flexibility...

He could very well be trying out a new employ...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like he is flexible for you so the least you could do is be flexible for him. Like some have said its hard to find good workers you can rely on.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

plazaman said:


> No vacation time, but he's been compensated in other ways throughout the years. I dont think its about family, its more so the money. I pay well, but im pretty sure he'll make more over there since no contractor involved. Just him, the homeowner, and any other day laborers they hire.


No guarantee it will only be a month then...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think if you are not swamped, you should accommodate his request. I am having the worst luck hiring people lately. Last week I hired 3 people. One guy called the night before he was suppose to start and said he didn't want the job after all. 2nd guy just never showed up to start work on Monday, and I was unable to contact him. Guy #3, shows up and worked Tues, Wed,Thurs, and never showed or called Friday. So far I have been unable to reach him.

Treat the good guys that you have well, or someone like me would be happy to take them off your hands.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

If he is a good employee try and negotiate he gets 2 weeks off then 2 weeks back for you then 2 weeks off again.

If he is easily replaceable tell him you can't guarantee his position won't be filled in that 4 weeks.

Cole


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I would give him an extra month off with no guarantee of employement when the two month period was over. The way it works is you oay him every week and he shows up every week. Cant have one without the other. He wants a month off fine. Give him another one so he can understand the nature of the symbiotic relationship. I would feel like he sold me out for a better offer as soon as it came and put me on the shelf for when this temporary pay bump was over. Family or not that is bs in my opinion.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I wonder if this is him testing the waters to see if he can make it on his own. I would try and get more details out of him. He may just be let go.

Cole


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

How much warning?

My painter takes two weeks off every June, 3 weeks in December. He only gets his one week paid, xmas bonus before he leaves. I know about it, so so be it. 

I would do what I could to accommodate your guy, but tell him the only guarantees are death and taxes.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If it was a legit family thing, or to do something he needed to do, if I had work he would too. 

How many guys do you have? If I only had one, Id be singing a different tune.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

MY familly is the most important thing on this earth to me. Your company is nothing compared to that. Give him the time off he will appreciate it. But the comment that it may not be there stick it up your rear. He treated you fair by asking you and your crap on him like that? So much for mutual respect. He works hard for you for that long and you just let him ride off with no guarantee? You don't deserve him. Hope he finds someone better to work for.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

if hes doing it because its family or if it were his own house he just bought and doing work on it , its understandable. would you rather he did the work in the evenings and weekends then show up burned out every day and only able to be 1/2 as productive

if hes doing it because of the money id tell him you cant guarantee his job back

my boss has no issue with us taking time away when were slack on work to go do jobs that will keep us busy for a week when he cant give us more than a day or two of work..


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Greg from K/W said:


> MY familly is the most important thing on this earth to me. Your company is nothing compared to that. Give him the time off he will appreciate it. But the comment that it may not be there stick it up your rear. He treated you fair by asking you and your crap on him like that? So much for mutual respect. He works hard for you for that long and you just let him ride off with no guarantee? You don't deserve him. Hope he finds someone better to work for.



Are you serious? He's taking a month off not because of family, but rather the opportunity to take on an entire project by himself. Its an opportunity for him to make money. Do you understand that no contractor is involved and guys like this with no License and insurance is who I compete with? I am from NYC. The job is in my service area. We can ***** and moan on other threads about how work is dried up, and cant compete. If i had a corporate job and told my boss im taking a month off to go work for another corp for a month. What do you think would happen to my job?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I know how this guys thinks, its all about money, hes always talking about how he wants to go on his own, and his customers, etc etc... He feels this is his break to get on his own.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I would give him an extra month off with no guarantee of employement when the two month period was over. The way it works is you oay him every week and he shows up every week. Cant have one without the other. He wants a month off fine. Give him another one so he can understand the nature of the symbiotic relationship. I would feel like he sold me out for a better offer as soon as it came and put me on the shelf for when this temporary pay bump was over. Family or not that is bs in my opinion.


: whistling


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

plazaman said:


> Are you serious? He's taking a month off not because of family, but rather the opportunity to take on an entire project by himself. Its an opportunity for him to make money. Do you understand that no contractor is involved and guys like this with no License and insurance is who I compete with? I am from NYC. The job is in my service area. We can ***** and moan on other threads about how work is dried up, and cant compete. If i had a corporate job and told my boss im taking a month off to go work for another corp for a month. What do you think would happen to my job?


You said in the original post it was to help his family with a house. Get your damn facts straight then.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

This is a bit of a stretch, but the same concept........If your wife asked for a month off to try things out with someone else, would you let her come back? Hell no!! Just by her asking, she would be hitting the bricks!! 

He has already lost his loyalty and is going to try to undercut you with your own customers and service area. The honorable thing for him to do would be to refer you for the job. Let him go, wish him luck, but don't keep him on.


----------



## J.M. (Nov 25, 2010)

I`d say let him go but I can't guarantee your position when you come back and start looking for new help. I know it is rough to find good help but he is looking for greener grass out there. Do what your gut tells you.It was a good run with him after one door closes an other one opens. I let guys go before that were good it gets better and in some way the new guy`s were better then the guy`s I let go. I`d be done with him that`s MOI he is making an a$$ out of you.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

sorry i haven't read all the posts......Let him go, and in one month you will know what to do. welcome him back or say see ya! this could be good for both you in the long run....
getting fired is not the worst that can happen to anybody...(i know from experience)


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

I would love to say give him time and treat him right as many others have said, but too many fool me once experiences have tainted me. 

For multiple reasons I would ask him to temporarily resign or sign some sort of waiver. I had a guy do this to me once and here is how it played out. Union or Non Union Employee?

1. He obviously made more money doing things off the books so he thought the grass was greener on the other side. 

2. He also got hurt, played like he wasn't and bam comes back to me and files a workers comp claim and civil lawsuit. Good thing Facebook pictures showed his story and timeline of how it happened so I was off the hook but I saw potential for disaster. 

3. Give them an inch and your missing a mile

4. Projects like that never finish on time. So plan on whatever day they anticiapte will be wrong. 

5. The almost certain phone call for borrowing tools or possibly permits can be a tricky road. 

I am all about treating people right, but I am also about protecting myself. FMLA is a great thing, Employee Contracts are great things, Vacation Time is a great thing, advance notice is a Great thing. But at the end of the day 

My guys get 5 weeks paid vacation, 2 weeks paid sick leave, Holidays, Funeral, Military and on. They get treated well. Sick days need a doctors note after three days, any vacation time more than 5 consecutive days needs FMLA or 30 days notice. And all my employees sign a "Side Job" waiver of sorts that releives me from liability while not on the clock. 

Treat them right but never take for granted someone won't try to get one by you. Find me a company that allows 30 days consecutive vacation and check their stipulations to such a request.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

ryanshull said:


> This is a bit of a stretch, but the same concept........If your wife asked for a month off to try things out with someone else, would you let her come back? Hell no!! Just by her asking, she would be hitting the bricks!!
> 
> He has already lost his loyalty and is going to try to undercut you with your own customers and service area. The honorable thing for him to do would be to refer you for the job. Let him go, wish him luck, but don't keep him on.


Agreed. He Should have referred me to the job. I could even go as far as having him work on the project even if it means im making peanuts.

The more I read these post, the more my decision becomes clear. Seems he has to go.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

plazaman said:


> Agreed. He Should have referred me to the job. I could even go as far as having him work on the project even if it means im making peanuts.
> 
> The more I read these post, the more my decision becomes clear. Seems he has to go.


Carl is the best


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

If you can't stand to lose him for the month plus another couple weeks when he goes over schedule then just let him know it's 'stay or go'. If you CAN keep up without him then you might use this as an opportunity to keep him if he's worth it or let him go if he's not. I wouldn't guarantee the job when he's done. It doesn't benefit you to commit like that.

When I worked for a larger company every guy got the urge to go chase some money at some point or other. He's being up front which is good so if he goes then he's either going to want to keep pushing out on his own and using you as insurance(BAD) or he's going to be thankful for the opportunity and not want to go through it again(GOOD). You won't know which it is until he's done. He might just need to scratch an itch after 8 years.

I agree that you shouldn't give him any help on the job or he's going to get a false sense of how easy it can be. If he goes on his own you don't want him thinking it's okay to poach off you but you don't want him pissed either.


----------



## Ron Pestone (Nov 22, 2012)

plazaman said:


> So 1 of my employees told me today that he needs a month off because he will be assisting a family member on a house recently purchased. He came to ask me for time off and if his job would still be here when he's finish with his project.
> 
> Hes has been full time with me for about 7-8 years now. We do have our slows times where i cannot offer a full weeks worth of work. My cousin also has a construction company where i usually send him over when i dont have work. So basically, he gets full time.
> 
> ...


Good help is a blessing. If he wanted to go on vacation and spend a month in the shade that is one thing but to help a family member that is another. Give him the time off and if you want his loyalty for life give him a day or two of your time for free. I promise you will get it back many times over.


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

It all boils down to business, I would say like so many others he is wanting some security if his business venture fails. 8 years, 1 month or 15 yrs your employees will lie to you and betray you when money is involved. I would say yes to him with a smile on my face and when he left hire someone new, when he comes back if you think he was better than new guy bring him back and fire new guy. If he isnt then tell him sorry pal... If he tried to go out on his own and fails he will come back even if you guys had a falling out. when he does hire him back at a 15% pay cut. Its business and nice people finish last.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

If I thought he was leaving to try to start up his own thing, I'd give him a final performance review, and tell him that his candidacy would be strongly considered when he's available for work again.

He's essentially laying himself off. An easy rehire, maybe but no guarantees.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike Tyrie said:


> It all boils down to business, I would say like so many others he is wanting some security if his business venture fails. 8 years, 1 month or 15 yrs your employees will lie to you and betray you when money is involved. I would say yes to him with a smile on my face and when he left hire someone new, when he comes back if you think he was better than new guy bring him back and fire new guy. If he isnt then tell him sorry pal... If he tried to go out on his own and fails he will come back even if you guys had a falling out. when he does hire him back at a 15% pay cut. Its business and nice people finish last.


 Wow


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike Tyrie said:


> It all boils down to business, I would say like so many others he is wanting some security if his business venture fails. 8 years, 1 month or 15 yrs your employees will lie to you and betray you when money is involved. I would say yes to him with a smile on my face and when he left hire someone new, when he comes back if you think he was better than new guy bring him back and fire new guy. If he isnt then tell him sorry pal... If he tried to go out on his own and fails he will come back even if you guys had a falling out. when he does hire him back at a 15% pay cut. Its business and nice people finish last.


Not really, businesses with poor ethics like you describe end up going broke in my experience. You're saying you have to lie to your people to finish first? Employees will catch on and word will spread fast. Nice people in business don't finish last, maybe you are thinking about your girl friend.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

plazaman said:


> So 1 of my employees told me today that he needs a month off because he will be assisting a family member on a house recently purchased. He came to ask me for time off and if his job would still be here when he's finish with his project.
> 
> Hes has been full time with me for about 7-8 years now. We do have our slows times where i cannot offer a full weeks worth of work. My cousin also has a construction company where i usually send him over when i dont have work. So basically, he gets full time.
> 
> ...


I would give him the time off. However I would try to work out a time with him when your business will be slow. He may be flexible with the dates he needs off which will allow you to give him the time off when you basically don't have any work for him anyways.


----------



## wncbuilder (Nov 10, 2010)

cole82 said:


> i wonder if this is him testing the waters to see if he can make it on his own. I would try and get more details out of him. He may just be let go.
> 
> Cole


+1.0


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Not really, businesses with poor ethics like you describe end up going broke in my experience. You're saying you have to lie to your people to finish first? Employees will catch on and word will spread fast. Nice people in business don't finish last, maybe you are thinking about your girl friend.


If you don't set an example other employees will think its ok to do the same thing, before you know it all you're doing is training your competition and saying sure it's fine to do do this. I used to be ok with employees trying to better themselves until they started to take advantage of my easy going nature. I lost every time. This is my experience with situations like this. You should worry about your company's best interest, not ethics, or your company will fail.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike Tyrie said:


> If you don't set an example other employees will think its ok to do the same thing, before you know it all you're doing is training your competition and saying sure it's fine to do do this. I used to be ok with employees trying to better themselves until they started to take advantage of my easy going nature. I lost every time. This is my experience with situations like this. You should worry about your company's best interest, not ethics, or your company will fail.


I was talking about lying to your employees, if you don't want your employees to take a month off that's fine. But if you're going to be looking for a replacement while they're gone, you should be upfront with them.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I was talking about lying to your employees, if you don't want your employees to take a month off that's fine. But if you're going to be looking for a replacement while they're gone, you should be upfront with them.


I agree, just be honest.


----------



## J.M. (Nov 25, 2010)

With this new guy in office you don`t have to worry there won`t be any work out there if any there will be little. Those that any employes will have to let some go good luck.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Stephen H said:


> It's interesting the sort of BS employers put up with in this industry that would not be remotely tolerated in any other field.
> 
> I would tell him---- to think carefully. If he needs to do this then he should do it- but if YOU need to replace him then you are certainly going to do so.
> 
> ...


Stephen:

So it's okay for an employer to provide sporadic full-time employment without penalty, but let a loyal long term employee be upfront in asking for time off and he's out of line?

Joe


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Kowboy said:


> Stephen:
> 
> So it's okay for an employer to provide sporadic full-time employment without penalty, but let a loyal long term employee be upfront in asking for time off and he's out of line?
> 
> Joe


 Kowboy,
I would have to say emphatically YES it is perfectly OK.

I think though- you might be trying to equate SEASONAL with sporadic.
however- even if we both agree on the meaning of sporadic------

I don't have a problem with it.
let's take a moment and examine the concept of the thing which we call a "job".

If a "job" is an actual thing-something that actually exists-who "owns" it ?

Employees often refer to "my job"----BUT
any rational examination of the situation would have to conclude that the EMPLOYER "owns" the job.
the employer creates the job
the employer dissolves the job
the employer defines the job- sets the wage, determines the responsibilities the job entails, sets the experience or educational requirements the employee must have----

The employee is more an "occupant"- but certainly not an owner in any sense.

now- the employee is not powerless in this arrangement- he can negotiate terms, wages, benefits etc.-and in certain supply and demand situations might largely have the upper hand

but in the end the "job" belongs to the employer, seasonal,sporadic or otherwise.

the employee?- if he isn't happy with a seasonal job, or a job which is sporadic?-he shouldn't accept employment with that employer.

there are many potential employees that actually LIKE seasonal employment- I have always LOVED it-but it's not right for everybody.

these are all lessons I learned at age 11 or 12 cutting grass or shoveling sidewalks/driveways around the neighborhood- I knew way back then which side of the table was the better deal-and I have known since I was 13 or 14 that I wanted my own business and that I did NOT want to be an employee for long.

I came to terms with this at about age 11- but other people work there entire lives and NEVER accept the realities of the situation.

I have a brother that has been a Teamster for over 30 years and life has often been an argument for him because he has never accepted the FACT that he occupies a position--a" job"- but that he doesn't own it- that it is not "his" in any real sense.

Best wishes,all,
stephen


----------

